# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تعداد بیکاران درس‌خوانده استان‌ها+جدول

## a.z.s

۴۴۵ هزار فارغ التحصیل دانشگاهی دیگر هم تصمیم گرفته اند به جای تلاش برای انجام فعالیت اقتصادی و حضور در عرصه کار و تولید درمنازل خود بمانند و به جمعیت ۴۰ میلیون نفری غیرفعالان کشور بپیوندند و معلوم نیست اگر در چنین اندیشه ای بودند، چرا چند سال از عمرشان را در کلاس های درس دانشگاه سپری کرده اند.
تعداد فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی غیرفعال کشور در سال ۹۰ به میزان ۵ میلیون و ۳۶۸ هزار نفر بوده که این آمار با افزایش در هر سال به ۵ میلیون و ۸۱۳ هزارنفر در سال ۹۳ رسیده است. به بیان دیگر به صورت متوسط سالیانه ۱۴۸ هزارنفر به جمعیت فارغ التحصیلان غیرفعال کشور اضافه شده است که هیچگونه جستجویی برای کار نداشته و اساسا در گروه بیکاران هم قرار نمی گیرند.


براساس آمارهای موجود، تاکنون ۱۱ میلیون و ۳۹۲ هزار نفر از جمعیت کشور بخشی از عمر و دوره تحصیلی خود را در دانشگاه ها گذرانده اند و به اصطلاح فارغ التحصیل دانشگاهی شناخته می شوند. با وجود اینکه تصور عمومی جامعه بر این است که افراد درس خوانده خود را برای فعالیت اجتماعی و اقتصادی آماده می کنند، اما با کمال تعجب بیش از ۵ میلیون و ۸۱۳ هزارنفر از این تعداد، ترجیح داده اند خانه نشینی کنند و اصلا اثری از آنها در جریان فعالیت های اقتصادی کشور نباشد!


سئوال این است که اشکال کار کجاست؟ آیا عده ای از جمعیت کشور که در واقع میلیونی است فقط برای ژست و به اصطلاح کلاس گذاشتن درس خوانده اند؟ آیا نیمی از جمعیت فارغ التحصیل و دانشگاهی کشور هدفی در زندگی ندارند و دچار سرگشتگی هستند؟ دستکم آمارها اینگونه نشان می دهند.
*چرا درس می‌خوانیم؟

*
در دوره ای نه چندان دور، برخی آمارها از سوی دولت‌ها منتشر و ارائه می شد که نشان می داد نرخ بیکاری جوانان دستکم بر روی کاغذ کم شده و اشتغال به بیکاران لبخند می زند اما حالا آمارهای نگران کننده ای از بیکاری جوانان ارائه می شود که نشان می دهد دولت در مهار بیکاری تحصیل کرده ها موفق نبوده، با وجود اینکه یکی از مهم ترین وعده های دکتر روحانی در زمان انتخابات ریاست جمهوری بوده است.
شاید بتوان گفت بخشی از جمعیت ۵ میلیون و ۸۳۱ هزارنفری فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی تصمیم داشته باشند با یک وقفه ای وارد بازار کار شده و یا جویای شغل شوند ولی نمی توان انتظار داشت که درصد قابل توجهی از این جمعیت میلیونی اینگونه می اندیشند و مسئله اصلی که همانا غیرفعالی میلیون ها تحصیل کرده کشور است، در جای خود باقی می ماند.
از غیرفعالی که بگذریم، اوضاع بیکاری و وضعیت جستجوی کار متقاضیان کار فارغ التحصیل دانشگاهی که طبق آخرین آمارها یک میلیون و ۳۴ هزارنفر اعلام شده، شرایط چندان مناسبی نیست و وضعیت جویندگان کار در استان های مختلف کشور در رشته های تحصیلی یکسان متفاوت بوده و افراد شرایط متفاوتی برای ورود به بازار کار دارند.
می توان بخشی از اختلاف نرخ بیکاری و یا تفاوت شرایط ورود به بازار کار در استان‌های مختلف کشور به دلیل شرایط خاص هر استان، مزیت‌های منطقه ای و پتانسیل‌های کار هر استان کشور را پذیرفت و آن را طبیعی دانست ولی وقتی بدانیم اختلاف نرخ بیکاری فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی در استان های مختلف کشور ۳ برابر است، به این نکته می رسیم که زیرساخت‌ها و زمینه های مناسب کار اساسا برای درس خوانده ها وجود ندارد و از این بابت جوانان فارغ التحصیل دانشگاهی در تنگنا و مذیقه قرار دارند.


*اوضاع بیکاری و غیرفعالی جوانان در استان‌ها

*
با وجود اینکه متوسط نرخ بیکاری فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی کشور ۱۸.۵ درصد بوده که نسبت به نرخ عمومی بیکاری کشور که در پایان سال گذشته ۱۰.۶ بوده، ۷.۹ درصد بیشتر است. در این میان، نرخ بیکاری فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی کشور در استان لرستان ۳۲.۵ درصد است و از این بابت، جوانان لرستانی نسبت به سایر مناطق کشور شرایط نامناسب تری برای جستجوی شغل دستکم در استان خود دارند.
جوانان درس خوانده ساکن در استان خراسان جنوبی در حال حاضر بهترین شرایط را برای یافتن شغل دارند و آنچه که آمارها بر روی کاغذ نشان می دهد نرخ بیکاری فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی در این بخش از کشور معادل ۱۱.۷ درصد است که نشان دهنده اختلاف ۲.۷ برابری آن با اوضاع بیکاری جوانان لرستانی است. به بیان دیگر، نرخ بیکاری فارغ التحصیلان ساکن در لرستان بیش از ۱۷۰ درصد بالاتر از نرخ بیکاری جوانان درس خوانده ساکن در خراسان جنوبی است.
براساس آمارهای موجود که وضعیت تا پایان سال ۹۳ را نشان می دهد، نرخ بیکاری جوانان فارغ التحصیل دانشگاهی کشور در تمامی استان‌ها دورقمی بوده و در ۱۴ استان بیکاری فارغ التحصیلان بالای ۲۰ درصد بوده است. بالاترین تعداد فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی کشور نیز در استان‌های آذربایجان غربی با ۲۴۸ هزار نفر، اصفهان با ۴۲۷ هزارنفر، البرز ۲۱۴ هزارنفر، تهران یک میلیون و ۳۰۷ هزارنفر، خراسان رضوی ۳۶۶ هزارنفر، خوزستان ۳۰۴ هزارنفر، فارس ۳۴۴ هزارنفر و مازندران با ۲۸۸ هزارنفر سکونت دارند.


در بین جمعیت غیرفعالان اقتصادی کشور که دارای مدارک دانشگاهی بوده و یا در حال تحصیل هستند نیز استان‌های اصفهان با ۴۰۱ هزارنفر، تهران با یک میلیون و ۴۸۰ هزارنفر، خراسان رضوی ۳۵۹ هزارنفر، خوزستان ۲۹۷ هزارنفر، فارس ۳۸۷ هزارنفر و مازندران با ۲۶۵ هزارنفر؛ بالاترین آمار افراد غیرفعال اقتصادی را در خود جای داده اند.






*
*

----------


## Ali.N

این امار واقیه؟

بعید هم نیس!!!

مرسی از یزدی های عزیز

----------


## Saeed735

والا بنظر من که نرخ بیکاری تو استان اذربایجان غربی بیش از 20 درصده.....خب کسی رو که رفته مهندسی خونده و الان داره کارگری میکنه رو که نمیشه جزو کسایی ب حساب اورد که دولت براشون کار ایجاد کرده...بنظر من اینها از نظر فقط داشتن کار جزو بیکاران به حساب نمی آیند ولی از نظر داشتن کار در حوزه تخصص خود بیکارن.....با این حال بنظر منی که توی جامعه هستم و میبینم نرخ بیکاری قشنگ بیشتر از 50 درصده.....خودتون میدونید کسایی که از آزاد و پیام نور و دانشگاههای سراسری بی نام و غیر معروف فازغ میشن 80 درصد به بالا بیکارن....

----------


## AmirAria

یعنی استان ما کمترین بیکارای فارغ التحصیل رو داره ؟ O_o

----------


## biology115

> والا بنظر من که نرخ بیکاری تو استان اذربایجان غربی بیش از 20 درصده.....خب کسی رو که رفته مهندسی خونده و الان داره کارگری میکنه رو که نمیشه جزو کسایی ب حساب اورد که دولت براشون کار ایجاد کرده...بنظر من اینها از نظر فقط داشتن کار جزو بیکاران به حساب نمی آیند ولی از نظر داشتن کار در حوزه تخصص خود بیکارن.....با این حال بنظر منی که توی جامعه هستم و میبینم نرخ بیکاری قشنگ بیشتر از 50 درصده.....خودتون میدونید کسایی که از آزاد و پیام نور و دانشگاههای سراسری بی نام و غیر معروف فازغ میشن 80 درصد به بالا بیکارن....


باورم نمیشه یعنی وضع مهندسی اینقدر خرابه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## *Yousef*

چ می کنه این شیراز  :Yahoo (4): ))))))

----------


## biology115

چهارمحال 28 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :20:

----------


## ali_asadi

عجب
باریکلا عزیزان یزدی
آذربایجان  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## gign

همه چی ارومه من چقدر خوشحالم .... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## parnia-sh

شیرازیا همشون خوابن  :Yahoo (23): 
شوخی کردم :Yahoo (4): 
ولی وضع کشور بدجور بده!!!!

----------


## jarvis

نیست که ما میخوایم تو همه چیز رکورد جهانو ارتقا بدیم این نرخ بیکاریم در همون راستاست.
چیزی نیست غصه نخورید!

----------


## Bengisu

واسه همينه بيشتر مهندسيا دارن واسه كنكور دوباره ثبت نام ميكنن چون با مهندسي به جاي نميرسن و بيكار ميمونن  :Yahoo (21): ||

----------


## Tzar

*وضع خرابه حاجی !
الان چندین چند ساله نرخ بیکاری داره میره بالا ...مخصوصا تو رشته های مهندسی 
جالبه کسی هم اهمیت نمیده ! 


*

----------


## drmoslem

آخر به حرف من رسیدی البته مثل روز روشن معلوم بود 
این نتجیه میده داری به شعار من احترام میزاری 
باریکلا پسر :Y (411):

----------


## gign

> آخر به حرف من رسیدی البته مثل روز روشن معلوم بود 
> این نتجیه میده داری به شعار من احترام میزاری 
> باریکلا پسر


 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## highdreams

کرمانشاه که افتضاااح!!! :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pourya.sh

شیراز :Yahoo (35):

----------


## parnia-sh

> شیراز


 :31:

----------


## a.z.s

> آخر به حرف من رسیدی البته مثل روز روشن معلوم بود 
> این نتجیه میده داری به شعار من احترام میزاری 
> باریکلا پسر


 :Yahoo (110): 
تو برو تو شغل ازاد دیگه نرو دنباال پزشکی واقع باش یادت نره که با اون نمرات افتضاح هیچ چی نمیشی

----------


## drmoslem

> تو برو تو شغل ازاد دیگه نرو دنباال پزشکی واقع باش یادت نره که با اون نمرات افتضاح هیچ چی نمیشی


حالا دیگه حرف منو قبول کردی نزن زیرش پسر خوب 
چیزی که عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است

----------


## a.z.s

> حالا دیگه حرف منو قبول کردی نزن زیرش پسر خوب 
> چیزی که عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است


من حرف تورو قبول نکردم الانم سر حرفم هستم کسی که عالیه امکان نداره بیکار بمونه توی هر رشته ای که میخواد باشه 
بیشتر بیکارا از دانشگاه های پیام نور و آزادن
پسر بد الانم تاپیکو خراب نکن 
برو دنبال درس و مقشت آفرین

----------


## Amin ZD

یه دوستی دارم ( همسایه مونه یجورایی ) داره تافل میخونه تا  phd کشاورزی بگیره ولی کار نداره !!! 
با باباش تو مغازه ساندویچیشون کار میکنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parnia-sh

> یه دوستی دارم ( همسایه مونه یجورایی ) داره تافل میخونه تا  phd کشاورزی بگیره ولی کار نداره !!! 
> با باباش تو مغازه ساندویچیشون کار میکنه


بهشون بگین برن نروژ و سوئد
اونا برای کشاورزی جای پیشرفت هس

----------


## broslee

یه فامیل داریم مهندس برقه(دانشگاهش زیاد جالب نبوده)
میگه برای استخدام اصلا از دانشگاهی که درس خوندی نمیپرسن.
یعنی مدرک پیام نور و سراسری فرقی نداره؟

درسته عایا؟

----------


## a.z.s

> یه فامیل داریم مهندس برقه(دانشگاهش زیاد جالب نبوده)
> میگه برای استخدام اصلا از دانشگاهی که درس خوندی نمیپرسن.
> یعنی مدرک پیام نور و سراسری فرقی نداره؟
> 
> درسته عایا؟


بله طبق قانون هیچ فرقی ندارن ولی تو سواد فرد فرق دارن

----------


## ehsan7777777

> یه فامیل داریم مهندس برقه(دانشگاهش زیاد جالب نبوده)
> میگه برای استخدام اصلا از دانشگاهی که درس خوندی نمیپرسن.
> یعنی مدرک پیام نور و سراسری فرقی نداره؟
> 
> درسته عایا؟


سلام

یه بنده خدایی رو میشناسم که بسیار آدم مستعد و باهوشیه.......
ایشون کاردانی الکترونیک رو از دولتی تهران گرفتن....
کارشناسی الکترونیک رو هم دولتی خوندن......
و واسه ارشد گرایش مخابرات دانشگاه دولتی یزد قبول شدن و خوندن.....

کسایی که دیپلم فنی دارن خوب میتونن بفهمن که این آدم ، واقعا باهوش بوده چون تونسته واسه ارشد ، با اینکه فنی بوده ، با بچه های نظری رقابت کنه و دانشگاه دولتی قبلو شه.......

اتفاقا چند روز پیش ایشونو دیدم ....
ازش درباره کار و بارش پرسیدم....
گفت که : چند جایی آزمون استخدامی دادم ، آزمون کتبیش رو خوب قبول میشم ولی وقتی نوبت به مصاحبه می رسه ، بهم می گن که قبول نشدی .......
حتی می گفت تو یه آزمونی که 32 نفر مهندس برق رو میخواستن ، داخل آزمون کتبیش ، رتبه 16 شدم. ولی بعد از مدتی اعلام کردن که مردودم.......

در کل از اوضاع استخدام دولتی خیلی شاکی بود و به نظرش سطح علمی انگار ملاک پذیرش نیست.....

ولی خدا رو شکر ایشون از لحاظ علمی خیلی خوبه ....!!!!
جوری که الآن داره داخل یه شرکت دانش بنیان توی شهرک صنعتی شهرمون کار می کنه......

من کاری به فارغ التحصیلای آبکی بعضی دانشگاها ندارم.....
ولی یکی مثل ایشون واقعا حقشه که بهترین جاها باشه.....!!!!!
چون که ایشون داخل زندگی علمیش اصلا کم کاری ای انجام نداده......

مطمئنا جامعه ای که آدما سر جای واقعی خودشون نیستن، همیشه لنگ می زنه.........

----------


## - Amir -

امیدوارم مشکل کار برای همه حل بشه . 

:troll (18):

----------


## broslee

> سلام
> 
> یه بنده خدایی رو میشناسم که بسیار آدم مستعد و باهوشیه.......
> ایشون کاردانی الکترونیک رو از دولتی تهران گرفتن....
> کارشناسی الکترونیک رو هم دولتی خوندن......
> و واسه ارشد گرایش مخابرات دانشگاه دولتی یزد قبول شدن و خوندن.....
> 
> کسایی که دیپلم فنی دارن خوب میتونن بفهمن که این آدم ، واقعا باهوش بوده چون تونسته واسه ارشد ، با اینکه فنی بوده ، با بچه های نظری رقابت کنه و دانشگاه دولتی قبلو شه.......
> 
> ...


تجربیات مفیدی بود.
آدم اگه سطح علمیش خوب باشه احتمال کار پیدا کردنش زیاد میشه.

البته منظورم علم کاربردیه یعنی چیز هایی که با پول ارتباط داره.و کارخانه ها و ... بهش احتیاج دارن.

بعضی قسمت های علم که تئوریه کارش خیلی کمه به نظرم.اکثرا کارش جنبه ی آموزشی داره.

آدم باید زرنگ باشه و روی فناوری هم کار کنه.

----------


## ehsan7777777

> تجربیات مفیدی بود.
> آدم اگه سطح علمیش خوب باشه احتمال کار پیدا کردنش زیاد میشه.
> 
> البته منظورم علم کاربردیه یعنی چیز هایی که با پول ارتباط داره.و کارخانه ها و ... بهش احتیاج دارن.
> 
> بعضی قسمت های علم که تئوریه کارش خیلی کمه به نظرم.اکثرا کارش جنبه ی آموزشی داره.
> 
> آدم باید زرنگ باشه و روی فناوری هم کار کنه.


دقیقا همینه.....!!!!!
اون بنده خدایی رو هم که قصه اش رو واستون گفتم، واقعا عاشق الکترونیک بود.....!!!!!
و چونکه از لحاظ علمی واقعا حالیشه ، بیکار نمونده  و داخل یه شرکت دانش بنیان که سطح علمی خوبی رو طلب می کنه مشغوله......!!!!!

ولی فرض کنین اگر همین آدم یه هویی به سرش می زد که بیاد مثلا دوباره کنکور رشته تجربی بده ، به نظرتون چی می شد.........؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!

بی شک ایشون توی رشته تجربی با شش هفت ماه وقت گذاشتن توی یه رشته ی تاپ تجربی قبول میشدن........!!!!!(چون از لحاظ ریاضی و فیزیک واقعا عالیه.....)

خوب قبول شدن مجدد ایشون توی همچین رشته ای چه آثاری داره......؟؟؟؟؟؟

اول اینکه ایشون قید رشته ای که واقعا دوست داره رو باید بزنه.....
دوما ، جای یه بچه کنکوری که سال اول یا دومش هست رو توی دانشگاه می گیره ......
سوم اینکه ، قید اون شیش هفت سالی که توی دانشگاه زحمت کشیده رو باید بزنه......
چهارم اینکه ،تازه روند زندگیش بعد از شیش هفت سال دیگه باید ادامه پیدا کنه...... چونکه حداقل شیش هفت سال باید واسه تموم کردن اون رشته تاپ تجربی وقت بذاره........

خوب ایشون می تونست دست روی دست بذاره و بگه که کار دولتی گیرم نیومده و بشینه و غمباد بگیره و ته تهش به کنکور تجربی فکر کنه ....

ولی چون واقعا توی رشته خودش اوستا هست ، واسه ابتدای کار حتی به درآمد پایین تر هم راضی شده و رفته توی همچین شرکتی و کار مرتبط با رشته مورد علاقشو دنبال می کنه.......

بی شک همچین آدمی اگه می اومد رشته تجربی و مثلا پزشکی یا دندون و یا دارو می خوند ، شاید بعد از گذشت یه مدت زمان طولانی به یه شغل پایدار و خوب از لحاظ درامدی می رسید ولی بی شک همیشه از اون کاری که انجام میداد ، رنج می کشیدو همیشه افسوس رشته مورد علاقشو میخورد........

تمام قصه سر علاقه هست.........
اگه به یه شغلی علاقه داشته باشی ، حاضری حتی با یه دست مزد کمتر هم پای اون شغل وایسی ......
می دونی چرا ......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*چون از تک تک لحظه های اون کار، لذت می بری........
*

----------

